
Efficiency Gains of Optical Interconnects at Exascale - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/07/19/efficiency-gains-of-optical-interconnects-at-exascale/
======
arcanus
GPU/accelerated computing, photonics, non-volatile memory...

What an exciting (and disruptive) time for HPC.

------
ixf
Fascinating. A lot of the on-chip photonics stuff has the potential to make
huge impacts on other research areas, too - but the potential for significant
architectural changes in HPC and even hypervisor workloads with improvements
to in-machine/cross-machine buses is huge.

